# Linux formatierte FAT 32 Platte unter Windows



## GalaxyWarrior (15. März 2005)

Hi, ich habe mit dem Simens DVB-T Reciver eine externe Platte mit dem Format FAT32 formatiert, da auf dem Reciver linux läuft. Nun habe ich auf die externe Platte einige Filme aufgenommen, doch ich kann die Filme nicht in MPEG dateien umwandeln, da er andauernd Fehler hat. Wenn ich aber auf die Interne Platte meines PC's mittels LAN vom reciver zum PC aufnehme, kann ich die Filme umwandeln. Die interne Platte ist mit NTFS formatiert. Auch wenn ich die externe Platte an den PC hänge und dann über LAN vom Reciver aufnehme kann ich die Filme der externen Platte nicht umwandeln. Kann es sein, das Windows die Platte nicht richtig auslesen kann, das sie von Linux formatiert wurde? ich habe das bisher noch nicht geteste, da ich in Linux meistens mit EXT oder ReiserFS formatiere. Kann mir jemand helfen?
Gruß MGalaxyWarrior

P.S.: Mit dem Reciver kann ich die Filme der externen Platte ohne Probleme abspielen.


----------

